# Cure for Type 1 diabetes imminent after Harvard stem-cell breakthrough



## Alex (10/10/14)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...ent-after-Harvard-stem-cell-breakthrough.html

Not vaping related, by I thought I would add it anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/10/14)

Thank you, need to send this to my dad. 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------

